# Saw a strange plant today while clearing the land



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2021)

I have no idea what it is. Odd that it has the orange growth growing in the green leafy part. I looked all over the area and while there were some that looked similar, this is the only one I've found that had the orange.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 27, 2021)

@squatting dog , this plant looks just like it. I wasn't able to copy and paste the description online.
Wild Poinsettia Fireplant Euphorbia cyathophora​


----------



## feywon (Sep 27, 2021)

I think  Ruth n Jersey got it.  

When I'm stumped i do a google image search  with good clear shots like you posted, @squatting dog.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @squatting dog , this plant looks just like it. I wasn't able to copy and paste the description online.
> Wild Poinsettia Fireplant Euphorbia cyathophora​


Thank you. that's it for sure.


----------



## Jules (Sep 27, 2021)

Do you think you or your wife recycled a house poinsettia out in the bush?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> Do you think you or your wife recycled a house poinsettia out in the bush?


Not us, we just bought this place. It has been empty for 2 years and rented before that so, it needed lot's of work.  (who am I kidding... we live for this kid of work)


----------

